# Année de césure



## klopatios

Bonjour,

Je souhaite traduire l'expression "année de césure" ou encore "année de césure en entreprise" en italien.

Merci beaucoup,

Joseph


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Klopatios et bienvenue sur WRF,

Pourrais-tu fournir plus de contexte que la simple indication "en entreprise", la phrase d'origine, par exemple ?
Pense à lire d'abord le règlement et les FAQ . Même si c'est un peu ennuyeux, cela te fera gagner du temps .


----------



## klopatios

Bonjour,

Merci de cette réponse. En effet, il ne s'agit pas de phrase, mais d'une simple ligne que je souhaite mettre sur mon CV italien. En français, une année de césure signifie une année pendant laquelle on arrête les études (dans mon cas - l'université) pour effectuer des stages et acquérir de l'expérience professionnelle.

Merci de vos réponses!


----------



## matoupaschat

OK, désolé, mais comme je n'ai plus du tout l'âge d'entreprendre des études universitaires en Italie, je ne connais pas ce vocabulaire . Il y aura certainement quelqu'un pour te répondre maintenant qu'on sait ce que tu veux .
Ciao ciao!


----------



## pampinea

klopatios said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite traduire l'expression "année de césure" ou encore "année de césure en entreprise" en italien.
> 
> Merci beaucoup,
> 
> Joseph



Ciao

anche in base a quello che hai scritto sotto, credo che potresti scrivere "anno di sospensione" andrebbe bene anche "interruzione", ma sospensione in questo contesto indica qualcosa, un'attività, nel tuo caso gli studi, che poi si è ripresa. Se invece ho capito male e non hai ripreso gli studi, allora "interruzione" è più adatto. 
Spero di esserti stata d'aiuto.

Ciao


----------



## Anaiss

Concordo con pampinea, generalmente si parla di "anno di sospensione (degli studi)".


----------



## stefano1488

Je dirais que "anno di sospensione" est à préférer. "Anno d'interruzione" pourrait donner l'impression que tu n'as pas été constant, et que peut-eetre on ne peut pas faire beaucoup de confiance à toi.
"Anno di sospensione" donne plus l'impression que ça a été un choix délibéré, pour acquérir des connaissances etc.


----------

